# PHPMyAdmin ohne Layout



## sadi (8. Dezember 2006)

Hallo auch,
ich habe neuerdings ein Problem mit meinem PHPMyAdmin 2.9.1.1. Es wird nämlich kein Oberflächenlayout angezeigt, weder 'original' noch 'darkblue/orange'. Die Ausgabe erfolgt unformatiert, sodass alles unterinander erscheint. Ich habe vor kurzem meinen Apache Server auf den Port 8080 umgestellt, da mit sonst Adobe Acrobat dazwischen funkt und den Standardport 80 belegt. Ich probiere nun schon ewig an der config von phpmyadmin herumprobiert, allerdings ohne Erfolg. Vielleicht hat von euch noch jemand eine Idee.

Ich habe mal ein Bild angehängt wie bei mir die PHPMyAdmin aussieht.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (6. April 2007)

Hallo Sascha,

ich hoffe, die Hilfe kommt nicht zu spät  Hast du auch *PHP 5.2.1* am laufen? Ich hatte zufälligerweise das gleiche Problem und habe es folgendermaßen gelöst:

Es handelt sich hierbei nicht um ein Konfigurationsproblem von *phpMyAdmin*, sondern um eines von *PHP*. Sofern du in der php.ini *open_basedir* gesetzt hast, musst du den temporären Speicherort für die Sessions unterhalb dieses Verzeichnisses angeben.


```
session.save_path = "/verzeichnis/unterhalb-von-open_basedir/tmp/"
```

Damit das Session-Handling korrekt funktioniert, benötigt der tmp-Ordner natürlich auch Schreibrechte für den Webserver (z.B. "chmod 666"). Anschließend den Webserver neu starten und siehe da, das phpMyAdmin-Theme wird korrekt angezeigt! ;-)

Möge die Lösung auch für dich funktionieren.


----------

